
How I Remember My YubiKey - herendin2
https://blog.kamens.us/2019/06/05/how-i-remember-my-yubikey-take-three/
======
gargravarr
And to think I spent all that time attaching my YubiKey to my house keys, when
I could have done this instead! How misplaced my efforts were!

~~~
mjlee
I have left my yubikey attached to my house keys attached to my computer at
work and gone home more than once.

I now perform an abbreviated version of the macarena before leaving the
office.

